# Crittertrail ''Off to School'' Mice Cage



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I found this on awebsite doesnt it look rediculous I think these type of cages should be banned, there just making the pet mouse a play thing.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crittertrail-Sc ... supplies_6


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

The wording isn't great on that as it's not a cage, it's a carrier. But calling it a cage gets more hits I suppose.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

ive seen these marketed somewhere else too-they attach to them tubey cage things that are a bugger to clean dont they- i think the idea behind the school bus is so "you can take your mouse to school" - like a 'show and tell' kinda thing.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've had one of these for cage cleaning times and seperations, etc. I'd never buy one outright at full cost but it was on clearance for $3, cheaper than a Kritter Keeper. It was cute while it lasted.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It has rolly-wheels? So you can close up your defenseless rodents in it and roll them around on the floor? :shock:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You will be able to buy a Tardis next for your mouse?


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

A mini Tardis would actually be great, would solve space issues without being cruely small and when bored they can pop off to another time


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I don`t know why they don`t just sell a small dolls house and say it`s a mouse or a hamster cage because that seems to be the mentality behind these things. It`s the Mickey Mouse world gone mad and extending into the minds of the fantasy mouse keeper. Manufacturers should get it into their heads that they are NOT selling toys, they are selling designed models that house live creatures, so their designs should reflect that instead of headhunting at Disneyworld for their ideas.

I looked on the Pets At Home website yesterday as I was googling for something relating to hamsters and I still cannot believe that they are selling that Spelos `cage`. I know it has tubes to link to yet another Spelos (supposedly to make it bigger), but it`s nothing more than a plastic piece of cr***.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There must be no Governing body that checks these items for welfare issues, unless its the trading standards?


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, I own the Crittertrail Off To School Bus :shifty

:lol: I don't do anything sick with it though, haha. It has a hole in the back where I connect it to the cage. I bought it to give everyone a little more space. They love to nap in the Bus; it comes with a food dish in the dashboard and a small water-bottle. It's good for traveling, but I personally wouldn't force even one of my mice to travel in something that small. I never roll them around either, that's kind of cruel...

Even better, it matches the "Preschool" Theme of my cage (with the blocks and toys and all).

As long as you don't use the Off To School Bus for it's intended purpose, I don't see how it could do any harm. 

Granted, some SuperPet items simply should not exist (The Dazzle Critter Carriage, Crittertrail Turn-About Exercize Wheel); I hear horrid stories about them in reviews...

I love the stupid, childish Crittertrail/Super Pet stuff. The Crittertrail 2 Habitat is my main cage. I have the Crittertrail Loop-D-Loop, a few extra tubes, and the Hide-N-See T.V. I also have the Puzzle Playground (which will be added to the next cage I buy; I plan to get the Crittertrail X-treme Challenge!) I want to get the Cheese House too, as soon as I find one.

I'm definately a Crittertrail woman!!


----------

